# Black friday



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

This has got to be survival related, because I have never done black Friday and now my sweet MIL wants me to go:runforhills: :runforhills::runforhills::runforhillslease give me tips to survive this or at the very least not kill someone. I don't like crowds or shopping for that matter. How am I going to deal with this?????


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I did it once and never again..... in order to survive... see your doctor for nerve pill...lol...People were nuts..


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

catch the flu......or get a bad belly from all that rich food from the day before.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Just say, 'no'. 
Seriously.
No one needs to be out in that.
I know of people who live for it and they go to play rough.
I have overheard them gleefully talking about elbowing, knocking to the ground etc.. and these are teachers!
Watch some Youtubes of Black Friday events, then you will stay home.
The traffic accidents are pretty bad as well.
I don't even leave the house.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

You arise at 3-4am. Give a mighty yawn, scratch your tummy and stumble to the kitchen for that strong cup of joe. Once that cup of coffee is in your hand you then stagger to the computer, flip it on and proceed to do your black friday shopping.
Ain't no way on the face of this earth I'll go out with those wack jobs and shop. Too many times those "special" bargains that happen only on black friday I've later seen cheaper about 2 weeks before Christmas. Now DD and I get on our computers and "shop" for the bargains online.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Merks, check out www.youtube.com , type in _Black Friday_... Viewing a few of those should convince you that you probably should run away from the idea :run: 

NO savings is worth the shopping headaches and potential danger. It's not limited to just big-city stores anymore. Small-town stores are not immune to the crazies. Often, you hear "Well, nothing like that has ever happened here before." Sometimes all it takes is a combination the "right sales" and a small herd of fools to create a tragedy...

Maybe tell her that large crowds are not your idea of fun?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I just now saw Chickenista's YouTube suggestion. (Great minds think alike!) 

Seriously, those videos are something to behold :shocked:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Perhaps there will be a weather event to save you from the seething masses.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I do all my shopping from the comfort of my couch and computer....I tried it in store one time, never again. I can get great deals at home.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have relatives who get up at 2 a.m. to go wait in line for stores to open on Black Friday. They spend about 16 hours and supposedly buy their whole Christmas list. They invited me a few times years ago, and when I said no they stopped asking. There's no way on this earth anyone would get me to go shopping like that. I do 90% of my Christmas shopping online, and get the same deals they do, if not better!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Your sweet MIL is crazy.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Almost all the "good" deals can be found online too.....no reason to step into the store.


----------



## kellyk (Oct 4, 2013)

I agree people are crazy I take my husband with to watch over my cart. One lady started taking stuff right out of the cart and my husband about had to beat her up to get it back. Im not good at finding deals online as we just got internet and its only on my phone. My kids would probably be good at finding deals as they go on the computer at school but then they would know what they are getting. I usually have a game plan get in and get out fast. If you go be prepared for anything.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay, I'll be the lone dissenting voice. I have gone a few times and if there was something I wanted at a price worth losing sleep, I would go again.

I live in a rural area, so our local "mall" would probably be considered pretty puny by most people's standards. However, I have a 15yo daughter and I occasionally sacrifice my preferences for hers. While I dislike all the activity, she adores all the hustle and bustle.

So, my personal observations: other than being dark and cold, not that big of a deal. I have never been pushed or shoved, never had anyone say anything rude to me. Did have a sales clerk almost nod off on me once. Due to some rather extensive personal security training, I am a bit hyperaware of those topics and yet I have never felt unsafe. Sometimes the sales are great, but know your prices. Just because a company puts a big sale sign on something does not mean that is the best price you will find on that item. I personally hate the ones that mark merchandise up to astronomical levels merely to mark it 50% off, which brings the cost down to still a bit above a reasonable price.

One year we stayed up all night and went out around midnight. Another time we got up and went out at 4:00am, and then the last time we went at 5:30. We have gone to the mall and also to area Walmarts and Kmarts. My favorite BF store is the local sporting goods store. My kid likes the teen fashion stores. We have also checked out Penny's, Sears, etc.

In my area, in my experience, if you do want to go, it is best to know what you are going for and to focus on that. Getting into the stores and getting your desired merchandise was accomplished rather quickly, but the wait in line to pay could take hours. I think the best option would be to either be one of the very first inside the store you want, or to wait about an hour and a half or two hours after it has opened and the lines have calmed down.

Of course, also always be very aware of your surroundings. Avoid lines with people who appear to be intoxicated or just big, loud idiots. Keep your money in a secure place (I usually don't even carry a purse into the stores, I put my money and ID in a small change purse and keep that deep in my pocket.) Coats are a hassle to wear or carry, since in my area, it is cold outside but usually hot inside. Leave them outside if you can wait in a protected place or have one person in your party go pop them in the car 5 or 10 minutes before the doors open. Avoid the opening rush for stores that have only 1 door. Know where the closest escape exit is located and if things get dicey, don't hesitate to use employee exits. But all this stuff applies to any shopping, not just Black Friday.

So, my summary, know your prices and go only if the savings justify it. Prescout the store if you can to know where your items are located. Streamline yourself to avoid bulky coats and tempting purses. Shop like a commando - get in, get what you came for, and get out. This is not a good time to browse. And I do think it is wise to go with someone and not by yourself. 

No, shopping on Black Friday does not turn you into a zombie. No one has demanded I surrender my "prepper card" because I have gone. People need to realize that we are not all alike, do not all have the same needs, live in different types of communities, and should do what is best for us and not berate others for doing differently. If it is worth going and if it would mean a lot to your relative to go, then by all means, go.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Last year on Black Monday I got a Kindle. Talk her into Black Monday shopping. You can both sit at the same keyboard, or text each other with your great finds.

You are an adult, you can say no. Some people really get a kick out of BF, but apparently you aren't one of them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I go with my best friend every yr- we go at like 7 am LOL- and I get the kids pjs for like 4 dollars- noone is killing anyone over pjs- and I need a crock pot- again - noone is elbowing for a crockpot- we don't go to the stores that have all the lines and stuff like that- we go to macys- she likes jewelry and we meander thru looking at the rings- we go to penny's I look for tshirts for the 17 yr old- and sometimes dress shirts for the hubby- 
we are gonna go to tractor supply- not alot of lines there- 
then we go to breakfast LOL
sometimes we go to walmart- but not the busy one- we have 2 in town- and we sometimes go to Barnes and Noble- but if the line is long anywhere- we just leave LOL- we are going for the fun we have with each other pretty much


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have gotten some awesome deals on Black Friday, but I don't go for the really big ticket electronics like TV's and computers. I was thrilled with my three-crock crockpot last year. Not many people were standing by those waiting. 

I live in a very rural area so it isn't as bad as in a city. Our Walmart lets you inside the store, no waiting outside. They just don't unwrap the sale items until the stated sale time. The items are shrink wrapped and you can see what is in them. People gather around and when the shrink wrap comes off you grab your item. But like I said, I don't go for anything that someone would want to kill me over.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sleep until 10:00 am. Eat breakfast out. By noon most of the early shoppers have stumbled back into bed after having packed their SUVs full of junk and driving over a few curbs to get around worse than rush hour traffic. 

I go out on Black Friday only when necessary and then never before 10:00 am. Bought my couch last year on BF. Might go out this year because Lowes usually has really cheap batteries.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Only if you paid me a million bucks, well, maybe for a little less than that! 

If you really have to go, just try to be amused and thankful you don't live in that crazy world! And make sure your MIL takes you out for a big breakfast.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Btw, so nice to once again see so many like-minded souls! This is another one of those things that my co-workers think I'm nuts for hating...


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Tell her that you saw a great value on sleep, and you're going to be dealing with that on Black Friday.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

There's not enough money in the world to pay me to go out that day. I've been once a few years back. Every rude, ill mannered person in the world is out. They will fight you over things and personally I'll just sit home and shop online! I pick slow days to go grocery shopping because I hate crowds.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Black Friday is like General Chat. Stay home if you'd rather not see the bad side of people.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Merks said:


> This has got to be survival related, because I have never done black Friday and now my sweet MIL wants me to go:runforhills: :runforhills::runforhills::runforhillslease give me tips to survive this or at the very least not kill someone. I don't like crowds or shopping for that matter. How am I going to deal with this?????


Tips:

*Have a plan.
*Get your ads out, and determine what stores will you go IN ORDER, and for what deals.
*Know where those items are in the store, instead of wandering.
*Get in, get your stuff, get out.
*Stay away from Best Buy......it's insane.
*Do not eat lunch between 11 am-2pm......places will be PACKED.

Because so many places are open on Thanksgiving, Black Friday is more like a busy Saturday than anything else. Black Friday crowds are NOTHING like they used to be.....trust me...........my daughter and I have been going every year for the last 17 years.

I pick up some AMAZING good deals on black friday.....things I need all year, or for my storage / pantry.
Most of the clearance is marked down 90% off....just to move it.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Tips:
> 
> *Have a plan.
> *Get your ads out, and determine what stores will you go IN ORDER, and for what deals.
> ...


Agreed- I think that the hardcore people will be getting all their shopping out of the way on Thursday, this might not be as bad as you think LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I go with my grown kids and we have fun! Maybe I live in a more polite area, but I seldom see truly rude people, and when I do, my fellow shoppers and I treat them as odd animals in the zoo - exotic and somewhat entertaining, something to laugh at. I've found deals that I could not match anywhere the rest of the year, and if there are good sales this year, I'll be shopping them.

One tip - if you need batteries for your 18v cordless tools, buying the Black Friday special tool combo packs are a great way to get them for half the price of the batteries alone.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

LOL...thanks all for some good tips and some really good laughs. I will go even though I will be cringing the whole time. My FIL passed away this past June and this is her first holiday with out him, so we are bound and determined to make it the best we can for her. If she wants to do black Friday then come hell or high water that's just what we will do. I am so blessed to have her in my life and I will suffer through this for her.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

DH and I have done it a couple times when we needed to buy tv's. Lots of stuff is the same price as it will be later but for some reason they do tend to have good deals on tv's. Anyway....we get up early and hit IHOP and have a lovely breakfast together. Then we go to whatever store and get in the line for whatever thing we are trying to buy - make sure you have your map and no where your line is forming. The line for the tv you want may be in shoes, you just never know. We get our one or two things and then get the heck out of Dodge. 

Here is a recommendation - Maybe you can tell MIL that you are not sure you are up for a marathon day of it, but would love to meet her for breakfast and hit the first store with her. But then you need to get on home and do.....something else really important.

OOOOOOH! I just saw your last post about FIL passing away. Please disregard everything I said except for the lovely breakfast part. Focus on her and try to make it a nice day. This will be a rough time for her. And bless you for being willing to endure that trainwreck just to make her day a bit brighter.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Nope! ! ! 

Was my response through post 26, 27 do it the right things are often hard...

Larry


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Merks said:


> LOL...thanks all for some good tips and some really good laughs. I will go even though I will be cringing the whole time. *My FIL passed away this past June and this is her first holiday with out him,* so we are bound and determined to make it the best we can for her. If she wants to do black Friday then come hell or high water that's just what we will do. I am so blessed to have her in my life and I will suffer through this for her.


God bless you for stepping way out of your personal comfort zone to show love to your MIL....

She is very blessed to have you!!:clap:


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

A smile and a "No thank you" are both polliticly correct.

and might well save you a trip to the ER.....................

...........stupid is as stupid does........

The whole Madison Ave advertizing concept of trying to get the sheeple to part with their money..............insane . . .as are those who participate ..........


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Merks said:


> LOL...thanks all for some good tips and some really good laughs. I will go even though I will be cringing the whole time. My FIL passed away this past June and this is her first holiday with out him, so we are bound and determined to make it the best we can for her. If she wants to do black Friday then come hell or high water that's just what we will do. I am so blessed to have her in my life and I will suffer through this for her.


Bless your heart- I am sure that she will treasure the fact that you are doing this for her and with her!!!!!:clap:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

We usually do the BF shopping and I've never had a bad experience. Yes, there are a lot of people, yes it takes time to check out. There are some really great deals you just cannot get later in the day or online. Plus, it's fun to wake up early, shop for a couple hours, then come back home and change into PJs to eat Thanksgiving leftovers and nap. :happy:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

You couldn't pay me enough!! I HATE crowds. I'll spend the extra cash later for whatever I need cheep from china if I absolutely need something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, as a gift to her, I'm sure you can suffer through it. Just don't get into a situation where people are packed outside a locked door waiting to get in. If you MUST get there early, get to the back of the crowd. As someone else posted, the big stores in our area will let you in before opening, let you hunt, but you have to wait to actually touch the item. If you get nervous, just start singing a Christmas song. Seriously, it lightens everyone's mood.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sit in the car & wait for her?! 
You couldn't get me out on a BF either. There are gonna be plenty of good online deals from now till January. To me nothing beats Amazon Prime. Order it & have it delivered!!!

Good luck, I hope it goes alright for you.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks all!!! I plan to make this a day she will remember, I would like to like every post here but since it throws me back to the top of the thread every time I do here's a big shout out for all of you!!!!!:banana::rock::bouncy::hysterical::grouphug::rotfl::buds::clap::happy:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Merks said:


> Thanks all!!! I plan to make this a day she will remember, I would like to like every post here but since it throws me back to the top of the thread every time I do here's a big shout out for all of you!!!!!:banana::rock::bouncy::hysterical::grouphug::rotfl::buds::clap::happy:


this is why I love SEP- and I post personal problems dilemmas and the like here- I feel like ya'll know me- 

make a list that helps with prepping- to get you thru it- LOL- 
Batteries
Lightbulbs
socks
thermals
jammies
stuff people are not fighting over - you might find this is the perfect opportunity to get stuff you need and want for a stash- and get it at a great deal!
enjoy- you are a good person!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> this is why I love SEP- and I post personal problems dilemmas and the like here- I feel like ya'll know me-
> 
> make a list that helps with prepping- to get you thru it- LOL-
> Batteries
> ...


Oh what a great idea Becka. I didn't even think of that!


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

If I go it is when Alabama and Auburn are playing football. You will be amazed at the room in the parking lot and in the store. I may not get the deal that the early birds got but I don't have the headache either.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

If people start to crowd you, start talking to an invisible friend. Talk weird off the wall stuff an grow increasingly agitated. I've seen whole full lines clear when people do it. Lol


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

myheaven said:


> If people start to crowd you, start talking to an invisible friend. Talk weird off the wall stuff an grow increasingly agitated. I've seen whole full lines clear when people do it. Lol



Round here people would just what drug your on and if they could have some.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

May you have a pleasant day with your mil. Lots of coffee before you head out and lots of aspirin when you get home. My youngest DD wants me to go with her and she thinks we should take all the kids. Not happening


----------



## Reboopie (Sep 12, 2013)

My family loves to go out for Black Friday, if there is something we want (rarely) we attempt to get it but we go to people watch. We all split up and meet at Waffle House for breakfast around 8:30 and share stories. We also go to the mall on Christmas Eve to people watch. It is a family tradition and we have so much fun sharing stories and hanging out with each other. It often leads to tears from laughing at each other's story also, we vote on who has the best story and buy their breakfast.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Saw on the news today that some people are already camping in tents outside of Best Buy somewhere in Ohio! Nine days of camping to get a deal? No way. I have gone later than opening times and gotten a computer that was on a great deal, so it is possible.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well we went and as you can see I survived. We waited till 7:30 to leave and hit the couple of stores we wanted to get a few things. Thanks to all the people that feel it's more important to shop then be with family, the stores were empty except a few shoppers. We got in got out and were home in two hours.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Merks said:


> Well we went and as you can see I survived. We waited till 7:30 to leave and hit the couple of stores we wanted to get a few things. Thanks to all the people that feel it's more important to shop then be with family, the stores were empty except a few shoppers. We got in got out and were home in two hours.



good to hear!!!
I too found all the stores freakily empty! but then again we refused to go on Thursday- 
I got my crockpot for the camper for 11 dollars, jeans for the Dh and 17 yr old and a lego set on sale 14 dollars- that is half off- oh and my slippers that I LOVE were 60 percent off- so I bought a pair and hid them in the closet- go thru 2 pair a yr and ask for a pair at Christmas from my MIL- soooo- now I have the second pair lol ready to go!
I got a free snow globe and a free pair of undies- too- and gave some coupons I knew I wouldn't use to a very grateful woman in line....


----------

